# 11/13 buck and doe down



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

i had some computer problems so i just got to posting this. i decided to get in my treestand about 2 for the evening hunt after an active morning. saw some turkeys and some does but no shot untill 3. one doe came walking right in to me, i shot at her at 20yds and she dropped. while i was tagging the doe this buck came right in and presented me with a 15yd shot. I have never done that before and yeah the buck is small but this is something i will never forget :!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice harvests!


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

Nice job.Your father must have taught you well.LOL


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

:!:!Thank you :!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you will have a freezer full for sure.


----------

